# Medical Coding CPCA in CT & RI



## rbpatel (Jun 21, 2010)

Rita Patel
47 Topsail Lane, Mystic, CT 06355
(860) 572-0142      
rbpatelms@gmail.com


PROFILE
•	Highly motivated professional with success in Health care field
•	Well organized and proficient at multitasking and prioritizing. 
•	Efficient, economical, detail oriented, and focused with great
             personality and the highest integrity
•	Proven ability in providing outstanding customer service; excellent
             people skills
•	Skilled troubleshooter adept in identifying problems and 
             implementing solutions
•	Computer skills include LIS, MS Office and Internet savvy

CORE SKILLS
Project Management 		 
QC/QA/QI		
Goal Setting & Strategic Planning & Shared Decision Making 
Process Management & Procedure Development & Improvement		
Productivity Improvement	
Data Analysis & Assessment 

EDUCATION: MS, MEDICAL TECHNOLOGY 	
University of Bridgeport, Bridgeport, CT 

MEDICAL CODING:	Allied Medical school 
AAPC Certified

EMPLOYEMENT HISTORY
Yale New Haven Hospital New Haven, CT   Contracting Project Management, 12/2008 â€“4/2009
•	Evaluated and planed for microbiology department need for SOFT
             LIS system
•	Support to define dictionaries for test procedures for Microbiology 
             department
•	Project lead to define Requirements Rules, Reflex ordering, Reporting
             results, Creating Messages for user alerts for new systems and also
            developed auto billing charges for Microbiology Dept. 
•	Defined and facilitated custom client reports for Nursing homes,
             Billing for Microbiology and Quality Control reports

Pfizer, R&D Groton, CT              Contracting Lab Associate, 5/2008 â€“8/2008            		        
•	Performed Susceptibility testing Using manual MIC procedures
•	Check antimicrobial activity of different compounds for pathogenic
             bacteria
•	Monitor growth curve using PK-PD and killing curve
•	Documentation of record & Technical data analysis

Backus Hospital, Norwich, CT           Section Supervisor,       6/1992 â€“1/2008    		
•	Laboratory testing ( Microbiology, Immunology) , planning,
            organizing, managing and monitoring 
•           Updated procedures for current practices and communicated
            changes to appropriate departments for pre-analytical, analytical
            and post analytical staff. Trained technologist for new procedures
•	Developing, executing and following  QC, QA and QI programs  
•	Pass through CAP, State and JCAHO inspections, Acted as a CAP
             inspector for other hospital
•	Customer liaison member for Safety, CPT4 code review
•	Patient Registration, ICD codes, ABN notice requirements 

REFERENCES:  Available upon request


----------

